# Need Help with paint background



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

After reading a lot about DIY backgrounds I decided to paint the back of my 125 gal tank dark blue. I chose latex paint as was suggested and used a roller. It is a mess! I am not sure what I have done wrong, but when the paint drys there are certain areas that seem to crack and the paint will just not stick on no matter how many times I go over it. Any Suggestions?? I really need help


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

how did you prep it? what did you clean the glass with? how thick did you put it on? I can only assume that this would be the same as regular painting of walls and such. lighter coats allow it to dry more evenly. maybe thin out the paint a little


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I used latex on mine . I cleaned it with rubbing alcohol first and let it dry a couple of hours between coats . If you dont let it dry enough it will just come off when you put another coat on. Is the paint new or old.


----------



## simsimma (Aug 3, 2008)

best option is go to walmart buy the krylon spray paint and attack 
ofcourse clean the glass first, 
the trick is to build layers from a distance instead of spraying thick from close up


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Did you paint it outside? If you did, the cold glass can cause parts of the paint to cool faster than other parts, causing it to peel and craze. This will happen with any paint, especially if you put it on too thick.

If not cold, then it's probably too thick. Let everything dry completely (a day or two) then remove everything by razor, then clean the glass with acetone or alcohol (acetone will melt the plastic trim though). 

I find, like was suggested, that krylon spray works best - there's the least amount of fuss, and IMO, they're both about the same pain in the assness to remove. Plus you can finish the krylon painting in under an hour, as opposed to a few hours for the latex paint.


----------



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

I think I didn't clean it enough. I couldn't use the spray paint bcause I was painting it inside (too cold outside). The paint was new and I am pretty sure i was painting with light coats. I am going to try to clean the parts where the paint is not sticking with alcohol and try again I guess


----------



## simsimma (Aug 3, 2008)

dont worry i feel ur pain, i was up last night nothing to do painting my DIY tank stand in the middle of the night it was pretty cold outside lol
i just painted the stand and brought it inside and let it dry out in my washroom

i think some good weather is coming so around noon get ur tank outside peel that paint, give it a good cleanin and when its all dry and warm
get the krylon and give it a light coat ALL over, once u finished a light coat all over , then i suggest go back inside watch 30 mins of tv come back and give it layer 2 , repeat this process until u have what ur looking for


----------

